# Piedmont



## downwind (Oct 25, 2014)

Who hunting at Piedmont this year? I'll be there next week and can't wait!


----------



## Bowdawg (Oct 26, 2014)

Gonna come set up camp around lunch thursday.  It will be my first time down there.  The weather friday and saturday  looks really good.


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 26, 2014)

Gonna be there early Wednesday morning and will be camping with a group of around 12.


----------



## QuackHead90 (Oct 26, 2014)

Yep we will be there Wednesday scouting some more. We have been twice but haven't found much. Normally on the first hunt will you see many deer in the open bottoms or will they be already moved to thickets?


----------



## Dutch (Oct 26, 2014)

We will be there Wendsday in camp. We went scouting Saturday and found alot of sign, rubs and scrapes...ought to a good weekend.  also saw quite a few deer in the open, especially in the new cut areas.


----------



## Gabooner (Oct 27, 2014)

Will be there for the Nov. 6-8 hunt.  Best of luck to you all hunting this upcoming week and please report how it went for us who are hunting the following week.


----------



## Bowdawg (Oct 27, 2014)

What are the rules for campfires on federal land? I cant find anything online


----------



## Dutch (Oct 27, 2014)

Fires are allowed at Pippen Lake campground
only.


----------



## Bowdawg (Oct 27, 2014)

Is there more than one campground?  I was under the impression that Pippins lake was it.


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 27, 2014)

Pippens Lake is all you have on the NWR.


----------



## Bowdawg (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you....how big is the campground?  Do some folks also camp on the cedar creek campgrounds during the piedmont hunts?  Im coming down thursday morning and im trying to find out if I need to have a plan B if Pippins lake is filled up.


----------



## downwind (Oct 27, 2014)

Pippin lake campground is big. If you are tent camping you should be able to find a spot.


----------



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (Oct 28, 2014)

I am hunting the primitive weapon hunt...the weather is going to be great!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 28, 2014)

Only the second time to miss Piedmont in the last 35 years. It is one of my favorites.


----------



## humblehunter22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Got reports from my ole man and uncle that went down about a day or so ago. Deer have been moving somewhat and my uncle killed a 9 point this morning.


----------



## Gabooner (Oct 31, 2014)

Congrats to your uncle!!!! Do you have any pics to share?  I will be down there next week to hunt and hoping to hear some good reports.


----------



## humblehunter22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Update from today my ole man has seen total of 11 deer 3 of which were little bucks and says he's got something big working a thicket where he's hunting. Seen big boy working after some does 3 times today. Hasn't left the stand been in woods all day trying to get the draw on the big boy


----------



## Dutch (Nov 1, 2014)

Killed this doe on the first morning was #9 at the check in...missed another this morning while being whipped around in the tree. Saw quite a few deer, but most where ghosting through the thick stuff along the creeks I was hunting. Heading back for the last two either sex hunts at the the end of the month.


----------



## Gabooner (Nov 3, 2014)

Congrats Dutch on a successful hunt!!!! Will be some fine eating.


----------



## garman (Nov 9, 2014)

9 pt 2.5 down opening


----------



## brian lee (Nov 10, 2014)

This one was killed this past weekend there. 16 pts. Don't know the fella that killed it but it's a hoss


----------



## jbp84 (Nov 14, 2014)

I've hunted Piedmont for a long time this year is the first time I've been there an could count on one hand how many shots went off the past two mornings. I didn't see anything either guess my well ran dry bummer.


----------

